# Show Us Your Krausen



## matho (8/4/11)

well today i went and checked my belgian dark strong that is in the fermenter, well i was confronted with a blocked airlock and yeast all over the top of the fermenter so after a clean up i took a few photos.











there is only 20l in a 30l fermenter and i thought i would be right but it was not to be. The yeast is wyeast 3522 and i did pitch about 350 billion cells.
its been about 4 days and its gone from 1.085 to 1.045 already

cheers matho


----------



## Phoney (8/4/11)

What's your recipe?


----------



## newguy (8/4/11)

What my krausens typically look like. However, given the relative fill levels, I'd say your Belgian dark strong is way more lively than my typical brews.


----------



## matho (8/4/11)

here you go phoneyhuh

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: belgain dark strong keg
Brewer: steve
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (45.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 19.50 L 
Boil Size: 26.25 L
Estimated OG: 1.081 SG
Estimated Color: 35.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.12 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 54.79 % 
3.30 kg Munich Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 43.88 % 
0.10 kg Special B Malt (320.0 EBC) Grain 1.33 % 
40.00 gm Spalter [3.60 %] (60 min) Hops 20.4 IBU 
17.00 gm Spalter [3.60 %] (30 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.52 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 19.61 L of water at 76.4 C 68.0 C

i also added 500ml of homemade dark candi syrup

newguy that looks awsome


----------



## HeavyNova (8/4/11)

What is it that creates a krausen this big!? Particular yeasts, more fermentables, temperature - a combinations of all of those?

The biggest I've every had is mayby 6-7 cms.


----------



## np1962 (8/4/11)

HeavyNova said:


> What is it that creates a krausen this big!? Particular yeasts, more fermentables, temperature - a combinations of all of those?
> 
> The biggest I've every had is mayby 6-7 cms.



All of the above + others. Cell count can be a major factor.


----------



## HeavyNova (8/4/11)

NigeP62 said:


> All of the above + others. Cell count can be a major factor.


Thanks! I guess I haven't had the right conditions yet.


----------



## .DJ. (8/4/11)

some 3068...


----------



## TmC (8/4/11)

Have a toucan dark ale/stout going that has about 20cm krausen after 12 hours, probably due to being fermented at 25 celcius. Cant be helped, was going to let it age anyway. Will get some piccies tomorrow.


----------



## warra48 (8/4/11)

The fermenter is full of kraeusen, and it's overflowing the blowoff bottle and onto the garage floor.

I didn't enjoy the clean-up, but the beer, a dunkelweizen, was good.


----------



## Punkal (8/4/11)

I though that was a starter stashed away behind the brew at first but thats the blowoff... Hate cleaning too...


----------



## matho (8/4/11)

that looks cool d.j and warra's is just down right crazy

cheers


----------



## Silo Ted (8/4/11)

newguy said:


> What my krausens typically look like. However, given the relative fill levels, I'd say your Belgian dark strong is way more lively than my typical brews.



Insane. So by typically, is that with only one recipe, or all the beers you do ? I have taken to pitching huge volumes of yeast in the last six beers, but don't get anything like your photo. Or even DJ's. Wow, amazed that the o-ring blew right off.


----------



## Yikes (8/4/11)

I ruined a dark strong this way. Pitched the yeast from a 10l starter into the brew and got a flood of yeasty goop flowing out of the ferm fridge onto the laundry floor.
Needless to say the housemates (non beer drinking girls) were not pleased. I had to take it out and put it in the laundry sink to prevent further catastrophe and it was a hot day. The brew got close to 30c... Tastes like someone added metho to it now. So disappointed.

Unfortunatly my ferm fridge only just fits the fermenter with gladwrap on top so no room for a blowoff tube. Gotta get a bigger fridge...


----------



## Lecterfan (8/4/11)

I've got no access to a camera for pics, but DJ's awesome pic is exactly what my last two brews have looked like at day 3 using wy1469.


----------



## felon (8/4/11)

I'm glad this one in my 60L fermenter has finally calmed down. I was a bit worried for a while.


----------



## newguy (8/4/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Insane. So by typically, is that with only one recipe, or all the beers you do ? I have taken to pitching huge volumes of yeast in the last six beers, but don't get anything like your photo. Or even DJ's. Wow, amazed that the o-ring blew right off.



All my ales look that way. Lagers only get maybe 5-6cm of krausen because of the lower temperature. I build up a 2l starter from one smack pack on a stir plate and I also oxygenate the starter. When I pitch the starter, each carboy gets 60 seconds of oxygen again. Just about every yeast strain from wyeast will act like the one in the picture.


----------



## Silo Ted (9/4/11)

newguy said:


> All my ales look that way. Lagers only get maybe 5-6cm of krausen because of the lower temperature. I build up a 2l starter from one smack pack on a stir plate and I also oxygenate the starter. When I pitch the starter, each carboy gets 60 seconds of oxygen again. Just about every yeast strain from wyeast will act like the one in the picture.



Ah Ok. I have been a Whitelabs man to date, and thought many of the strains are shared.


----------



## JestersDarts (9/4/11)

I've posted this before in the hopburst thread, but here's a top down shot of a krausen full of hop flowers


----------



## Malted (9/4/11)

JestersDarts said:


> I've posted this before in the hopburst thread, but here's a top down shot of a krausen full of hop flowers



Yeah yeah what ever. If you want to photograph a pizza and call it krausen with hops, that's your business.


----------



## raven19 (20/8/11)

My Southern English Brown Ale (wlp005) has brains! :lol:


----------



## matho (20/8/11)

raven19 said:


> My Southern English Brown Ale (wlp005) has brains! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 47751



that looks friggin awesome :lol:


----------



## Wolfy (20/8/11)

In my fermenting fridge just now:
AltBier:





DunkelWeizen (with about 25% free headspace so it didn't crawl out of the jerry):


----------



## mwd (20/8/11)

Altbier be blazzes it looks like a meatlovers pizza


----------



## Guysmiley54 (14/10/11)

Hi guys,

I'm brewing a Weizen with WY3068. I'm brewing 23L in a 25L (plus headspace) fermenter and about 36-40 hours from pitching the Krausen has gone off!!

I'm a Glad Wrap user because it's easier than an airlock and lid situation. What's the best plan of attack here? I want to clean up the mess and replace the Glad cover with a new one but will it just keep happening? Is there any way to use a blowoff tube in a Glad Wrapped brew?

Maybe I should wait a day or so for the ferment to settle down and then change/clean up.

Any thoughts?

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (14/10/11)

Keep cleaning it up and once it starts to subside get the lid / glad wrap back on.

It can indeed be a beast!


----------



## Fourstar (14/10/11)

If you want to avoid a big mess

In a draft free room, move the fermenter and assemble your gladwrap & paper towel.

rouse the fermenter somewhat, i generally find it cuases the yeast to bloom some more then subside back into the beer.

Peel off the gladwrap from the fermenter and toss into a plastic bag. 

wipe down around the rim of the fermenter the excess krausen/yeast, feel free to hit your secondary paper with some starsan if you feel so inclined.

re-wrap with some glad wrap.

back to business, happy days. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Guysmiley54 (14/10/11)

raven19 said:


> Keep cleaning it up and once it starts to subside get the lid / glad wrap back on.
> 
> It can indeed be a beast!



Get it back on? It hasn't come off completely yet. Do you mean clean and sanitize the outside as much as possible and when it's settling down replace the lid?

BTW I'm fermenting this one at 17 and the banana and clove are in a beautiful restrained balance with some lovely vanilla tones coming through. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Guysmiley54 (14/10/11)

Fourstar said:


> If you want to avoid a big mess
> 
> In a draft free room, move the fermenter and assemble your gladwrap & paper towel.
> 
> ...



Do you find you have to repeat the process for a crazy yeast like 3068?


----------



## raven19 (14/10/11)

I guess the thing to keep in mind is positive pressure from the ferment during the krausen means bugs are kept out. Once it subsides the positive pressure is reduced then dissipates to near zero.

I would go with Fourstar's approach or just ensure some gladwrap is covering the fermentor even if it leaks out the side.

You could replace with a solid lid and blowoff tube into a bucket to capture the mess...


----------



## Fourstar (14/10/11)

Guysmiley54 said:


> Do you find you have to repeat the process for a crazy yeast like 3068?



sometimes yes, the last three weizens i just brewed in a row (less than a month ago) Nope. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Guysmiley54 (14/10/11)

Right-O Time to clean then!

It's a solid, sticky monster of a krausen though :kooi:


----------



## rich_lamb (14/10/11)

Yeah - nothin for it but to dive in and clean it up as best you can. Fourstar has the gist of it; swirling it will help it outgas and give you a bit of space.
Every chance you'll have to do it again too; all in the name of good beer.

I've only used 3068 a couple of times and found it does that (though I generally leave a lot of headroom) so you gotta be ready for it. The real beast is 3787 - that will crawl out and strangle you in your sleep.


----------



## Yob (13/11/11)

Harvested US-05 2 days in has gone ballistic... expecting to have to clean something up tmoz  

from the side



from the top



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gar (15/11/11)

Must be the time of year or something  , I'm having drama's with some 1056.... the one time I decide not to use the blowoff tube the bastards pop out to say hello....

Really starting to get sick of sterilizing and swapping airlocks <_<


----------



## sama (15/11/11)




----------



## Mikedub (17/11/11)

samikhan20 said:


> Vulgar Panorama Bar & Grill-work is a neighborhood restaurant and bar which has been delivery the Alston/Brighton Vocation for the chivalric 16 period. We characteristic locally sourced beers from New England breweries and livelihood our localized Colony farmers. Our work has ever been to be the champion community building and bar we can be. We relinquish naught and cater level for the reactionary value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so, from that I take it you are having gladwrap issues too then?


----------



## Ross (17/11/11)

Yes 3068 needs plenty of headspae or a blow off tube. If you've gone the glad wrap route a blow off tube is not an option, 1 good reason for keeping your lid.

cheers Ross


----------



## Gar (17/11/11)

Mikedub said:


> so, from that I take it you are having gladwrap issues too then?



It seems he might have inhaled too deeply when lifting the lid :blink: 

*edit* "Vulgar Panorama Bar & Grill" does has a nice ring to it though :lol:


----------



## Thefatdoghead (19/2/12)

've had a few quiet large krausens explosions of late so thought I might start this thread to hear other peoples stories of large explosions. This image is my latest IIPA that I pitched wyeast 1272 American II into. What bewildered me was I pitched exactly the same measure of yeast (150ml thick slurry) into 1 30L fermentor and 1 25L fermentor, same beer in each at 1.078 aerated with a s/s paint mixer for 2min and the 30L went off it's head but the 25L was quiet an aggressive ferment but never blew or even made it to the gladwrap.
If you guys have some pics id'e love to see them.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Jace89 (19/2/12)

Well done sir, I think that is a winner. I've never came close to anything that big.


----------



## bignath (19/2/12)

Jeezus christ!

You seriously need to get into top cropping (if you haven't done it before)

That krausen is just begging to be captured and reused.


----------



## matho (19/2/12)

Here you go same name and everything 

cheers


----------



## Paulielow (19/2/12)

Gav80 said:


> 've had a few quiet large krausens explosions of late so thought I might start this thread to hear other peoples stories of large explosions. This image is my latest IIPA that I pitched wyeast 1272 American II into. What bewildered me was I pitched exactly the same measure of yeast (150ml thick slurry) into 1 30L fermentor and 1 25L fermentor, same beer in each at 1.078 aerated with a s/s paint mixer for 2min and the 30L went off it's head but the 25L was quiet an aggressive ferment but never blew or even made it to the gladwrap.
> If you guys have some pics id'e love to see them.
> :icon_cheers:
> View attachment 52484



Tell the truth gav you dropped mentos in there didn't you...... :blink:


----------



## Batz (19/2/12)

You need temperature control.


----------



## Yob (19/2/12)

I rekon explosive krausen yeasts are a PITA if there is no benefit.. ie does it ferment faster? Cleaner? if it's just big it means more surface area to clean up.. I much prefer a tight compact krausen dealing yeast... That said I currently have a 4 inch + Mo Fo in my fridge.. lukily for me stops just short of the lid..

heres an older one pretty much with the same behaviour

LINKY


----------



## bum (19/2/12)

Gav80 said:


> wyeast 1272


Just wait til it dies off then comes back harder. h34r:


----------



## Thefatdoghead (19/2/12)

Batz said:


> You need temperature control.


I do, it was sitting pretty at 18 degrees mate.

EDIT: I actually pitched the recommended amount for that gravity and it was pitched at 17-18 degrees. All I can think is I pitched a good amount of healthy yeast and it took off. This one will be on at the case swap so be great to get feedback on it.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (19/2/12)

matho said:


> Here you go same name and everything
> 
> cheers


I thought there was one around but couldn't find this subject in particular in the search.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/2/12)

I have merged the 2 identical threads.



Cheers


----------



## Ross (19/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I have merged the 2 identical threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



:icon_offtopic: 

good to see an active mod


----------



## donburke (19/2/12)

bum said:


> Just wait til it dies off then comes back harder. h34r:




i've read this a few times, that 1272 has a second wind

i have a ferment with 1272 in its 8th day and the krausen is still hanging around

is this common experience ?


----------



## bum (19/2/12)

It doesn't always come back for me but it does always hang around _forever_. Sometimes after FG.


----------



## donburke (19/2/12)

bum said:


> It doesn't always come back for me but it does always hang around _forever_. Sometimes after FG.



thats where i'm at, fg and krausen

i'll give it a couple more days and crash chill


----------



## jyo (3/7/12)

bum said:


> Just wait til it dies off then comes back harder. h34r:



This is after 5 days chugging away on some slurry of 1272. Normal krausen until this morning when it does this! In my garage at the moment with the foam mat the wort stays at 17-20'. This is my first pack of 1272, it's a bloody monster!


----------



## Fish13 (4/7/12)

Better hide the evidence from the missus or it will no more home brew in the garage.


----------



## bullsneck (4/7/12)

1272 seems to be an active little climber...

Here's the second explosion of krausen.


----------



## hsb (4/7/12)

Nice krausen-bun. Good job that's tucked inside a fridge, I could see the whole thing just raising into the air and sailing away.
I've got a 1272 on the way back down right now, nothing as dramatic though, just the usual fluffy barnet.


----------



## Weizguy (4/7/12)

I have the Wyeast Klsch II yeast fermenting a Klsch-style beer at 15C. 30 litre fermentor (so about 32 litres to the top), with 21 litres of beer.
First 24 hrs, the yeast foamed out the top of the airlock.
Not as if it's running hot at 15C.
*edited the yeast name only*


----------



## jyo (4/7/12)

fish13 said:


> Better hide the evidence from the missus or it will no more home brew in the garage.



She will like this beer so there shouldn't be any complaints 

I know for next time to use a blowoff with this baby that's foshiz.


----------



## Yob (15/7/12)

mmmm... delicious hoppy krausen.

Notto.


----------



## Florian (18/7/12)

This really pissed me off this morning:







Note all the black 1.087 Wort over the fridge, stand and concrete. Must have been at least a Full litre of Wort escapedthrough the blow off.


----------



## winkle (18/7/12)

Florian said:


> This really pissed me off this morning:
> 
> View attachment 55870
> 
> ...



You should stick to lagers


----------



## tricache (18/7/12)

This thread alone makes me NEVER want to try and brew one of these bad boys :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (18/7/12)

tricache said:


> This thread alone makes me NEVER want to try and brew one of these bad boys :lol:



Just use a fermenter with an actual lid with seal and it cant escape... I have a massive 1272 krausen pushing up against my fermenter with lid after 24hrs..i am not worried in the slightest


----------



## bradsbrew (18/7/12)

Beer4U said:


> Just use a fermenter with an actual lid with seal and it cant escape... I have a massive 1272 krausen pushing up against my fermenter with lid after 24hrs..i am not worried in the slightest



Yeast stress?


----------



## tazman1967 (18/7/12)

I just use my big 30L fermenter for the big Top Cropping Yeasts... Most of us know the usual suspects.
I figure 10L of head space for a 20L batch should be enough, but I still rig a blow off tube for Wy3787 and Wy1469.


----------



## Florian (18/7/12)

winkle said:


> You should stick to lagers



Funny you should mention that, that was _exactly_ my first thought when I saw the mess. 




Beer4U said:


> Just use a fermenter with an actual lid with seal and it cant escape... I have a massive 1272 krausen pushing up against my fermenter with lid after 24hrs..i am not worried in the slightest



It would still come out of your airlock or whatever. Either that or your fermenter will explode  

My 'fermenter' has been sitting in the weather for the last year or so, taken on all sorts of weird colours from various moulds, so that's out.

Besides, I was very proud of my brand new blow off contraption up until this morning (only turned up in the mail yesterday so a short moment of pride). Seems like I need a bigger vessel to stick the end of the tube into.


----------



## [email protected] (18/7/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Yeast stress?



From what exactly? I always pitch plenty of fresh healthy yeast, i would hazard a guess more than most people do for a 23L batch and i usually do 12L.
There is little or no pressure build up in my fermenter, if there was there would be a definite hiss when opening the lid.
Also i recall a recent thread on people fermenting in kegs under pressure and that it may have benefits in regards to reducing the production of compounds that may contribute to off flavours.




Florian said:


> It would still come out of your airlock or whatever. Either that or your fermenter will explode



I was not having a go or anything, simply stating the SIMPLE facts that are true to me.
I use a lid with no airlock hole on a barrel type fermenter with the O ring in place. I tighten the lid till it seals then back it off a notch.
The CO2 finds its way out, the krausen does not, very simple.
When ferment is finished i close the lid tight again.
Airlocks are IMO useless. That does not mean everyone should not use them, as usual YMMV.

Cheers


----------



## Wolfy (19/7/12)

Same yeast (Wyeast Greenbelt), grown from the same slant and in the same starter until the 2nd-to-last step of the starter process, same temperature.
... surprisingly different krusen:

The Amercian Black Ale krusen is thick and yeasty, looking much like a top-cropping English Ale:





While the Widbier krusen is light and fluffy, looking more like foam from shaking the fermentor than a yeast-kusen:





... kind-of goes to prove that there is no right/wrong/expected/other when it comes to how yeast should look and behave during fermentation.


----------



## maldridge (8/12/12)

Everybody loves a good Krausen! So I thought I could be forgiven for reviving this thread 

Here's a shot of my Wit I made a few weeks back. Fermed with Wyeast 3944.

Note this is after the clean up. It managed to shit out the airlock and the lid, quite the mess and stank to clean up. 

All is good now though!


----------



## stux (10/12/12)

When krausen attacks...

I got home just in time to avert a real mess with my Cooper's Pale clone 




You can actually see it blowing off...

View attachment Krausen_on_the_move.MOV


And that rapid bubbling is NOT the fridge compressor 

View attachment all_cleaned_up.MOV


----------



## Maheel (11/12/12)

must be the season for yeast to party

i opened the fridge for a sniff and .....

at least they were polite enough to crawl towards the door


----------



## pb unleaded (18/2/13)

Big "biere de garde" starter, overshot volume. This is several hours after pitching.


----------



## mckenry (26/4/13)

I thought I was going to be in trouble here. Wyeast Trappist High Gravity 3787. Pitched the right starter, according to yeastcalc.com for 53L at 1.066
Should work out to be a 7.7% Belgian Blonde. Just a smidge over for style.
The krausen blew up to the glad wrap on day 4 and shes sitting at 1.030. but on its way down now, so dodged a massive cleanup there. Just a wipe around the top with some starsanned paper towel, a new piece of glad wrap and hopefully all is ok for the rest of the ferment.


----------



## Yob (3/6/13)

My cupeth she runeth over... WY1318 ~24hr after piching




Fixed


----------



## Midnight Brew (3/6/13)

Wolfy said:


> Same yeast (Wyeast Greenbelt), grown from the same slant and in the same starter until the 2nd-to-last step of the starter process, same temperature.
> ... surprisingly different kr�usen



The greenbelt you gave me at the July 2012 case swap wolfy. She's a monster.


----------



## Judanero (6/6/13)

Went to add 1kg of Amber candi syrup to the Dubbel fermenting on day 3.... ~12L headspace not enough for the 3787 monster.

Mopped up about a litre from bottom of tucker box.


----------



## drew9242 (6/6/13)

Mushroom from my weizenbock i brewed.


----------



## soundawake (6/6/13)

Smurtos English IPA with 1469 I brewed on monday. Never used it before so didn't know what to expect. Popped down to my cellar just then to take a look. Hope this is as big as it gets! I don't want to clean up a mess.


----------



## Phillo (7/6/13)

3787


----------



## Dunkelbrau (7/6/13)

soundawake said:


> Smurtos English IPA with 1469 I brewed on monday. Never used it before so didn't know what to expect. Popped down to my cellar just then to take a look. Hope this is as big as it gets! I don't want to clean up a mess.


Is that the new coopers fv?

Nice Krausens in here, I've never had anything climb more than 2-3 litres, maybe its because I only use dry yeast and don't do starters?

I've got plans for my next few AG experiments so I will be throwing some wyeast packs at them.


----------



## soundawake (7/6/13)

Jurt said:


> Is that the new coopers fv?
> 
> Nice Krausens in here, I've never had anything climb more than 2-3 litres, maybe its because I only use dry yeast and don't do starters?
> 
> I've got plans for my next few AG experiments so I will be throwing some wyeast packs at them.


Yeah it's the Coopers FV. I believe the newest version has a different tap than mine though.


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/6/13)

Wyeast 1007 - German Ale

Fermenting a Kolsch at 15c - day 2 and its got a big krausen from 21 litres of 1051 wort.

(had to compress to a word doc becasue the iphone takes 2.05mb photos)

View attachment Wyeast 1007 - German Ale - Kolsch @ 15c.docx


----------



## bradsbrew (14/7/13)

Well this is a nice mess to wake up to. The triple rubber banded glad wrap lid was about a metre away on the floor.
Only pitched the yeast at 4 pm yesterday.


----------



## tricache (17/7/13)

Now those yeasties are HAPPY!!


----------



## Byran (17/7/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Well this is a nice mess to wake up to. The triple rubber banded glad wrap lid was about a metre away on the floor.
> Only pitched the yeast at 4 pm yesterday.


Fark


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/8/13)

Here is my Red IPA - OG = 1.078 using an English Ale Yeast & 195g hops @ 95Ibu

Due to a Braumeister tap sleeve issue I couldnt get the wort out of the kette..... I had to remove the entire tap and had a whoosh of hops debris and trub go from the kettle to the FV.

You can see in these pictures there is a huge amount of hops at the surface of the krausen and at the base of the FV.

Definately will be racking to secondary.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/11/13)

been a while since i used 1056


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/1/14)

3068 second run in the brewery. This is the top crop from the first run and pitched 1 month later. 200ml of yeast was pitched to give 222 billion cells (20% viability).

Pitched at 6:30 last night and this morning having breaky at 7am heard some strange sounds in the kitchen. Go down to check it out to find that oozing pile of hot yeastyness. Running the ferment temp too warm as its 24C in my brewery but I'm running low and need a weizen fix. Read it may get bubblegum flavours.

Top cropped and will split into vials and freeze.


----------



## DeGarre (20/1/14)

61 brews and this has happened only once, I put 2x S33 yeast into a strong wort with lots of table sugar.


----------



## stux (24/2/15)

Pitched my WY1469 starter into 60L of my landlord homage yesterday.

Greeted by this today.




Literally, a krausen explosion.

What happened is I have the airlock in a rubber bung in a 48mm hole in the lid. The kraussen has actualy caused the airlock bung to explode out and sprayed yeast on all 4 sides of the fridge and the top. Luckily the krausen hasn't yet climbed over the lid.

I had fermcontrol in there too!

Normally I run a blow-off tube for a brew this big with this little headspace, but my racking tube was festy and needed replacing, but because the bung actually blew out I suspect that would've happened anyway





Just picked up a replacement tube, Absolute wasn't open yesterday


----------

